# LAN mit mehr als 254 möglichen Usern



## Andygee (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo weiss jemand wie ich Hardware seitig mehrere Subnetze ( 192.168.0.x 192.168.1.x  , usw. ) miteinander verbinde ?

Was muss der Switch unterstützen ?

Kennt jemand zufällig einen Switch der das unterstützt und noch zwei oder mehr Gigabit TP Ports hat ?

Hab das ganze zwar Software mäßig schon geschafft aber da ging dann der Traffic über diesen einen Rechner ( sehr schlecht ) 

Oder habt ihr noch eine andere Lösung parat ?

Ich will allerdings ungern Windows 2003 Server oder so benutzen ( VPN ) da das sehr teuer ist ( jedenfalls legal !)

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Sinac (25. Februar 2004)

Ich denke ein Switch der VLAN unterstützt ist das richtige fütr dich =)


----------



## Andygee (25. Februar 2004)

Aber mit Vlan kann man doch nur den Switch in verschiedene Berieche unterteilen die keinerlei Kontakt zueinander haben beziehungsweise in Gruppen unterteilen :

Gruppe 1 hat Kontakt zu Gruppe 2 

Gruppe 2 Hat Kontakt zu Gruppe 1 und zu Gruppe 3

Aber Gruppe 1 und Gruppe 3 haben keinen Kontakt !

Aber mit verschiedenen Subnetzen hat das bei mir nicht funktioniert 

Oder täusche ich mich da ?

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort


----------



## TheNBP (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Einem Switch ist es vollkommen egal welche IP-Subnetze und letzlich auch welche Protokolle verwendet werden. Er bekommt davon nichts mit, da er auf Layer 2 des OSI Modells arbeitet und nur nach MAC Adressen vorgeht (Protokolle sind in Layer 3 definiert)
Begrenzt wird das ganze höchstens durch den internen MAC-Tabellen Speicher, der aber meistens immer grösser als ca. 1000 ist.
(btw: Es gibt auch Layer3 Switches, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

Wenn Du mehr als 254 Hosts in einem Netz haben willst, dann mach einfach die Subnetz Maske grösser. Sind es bei  255.255.255.0 noch 254 mögliche Adressen, so sind es bei 255.255.0.0 bereits 254*254, also weit über 60.000 gültige Hosts.

ABER: Bei mehr als ca. 200 gleichzeitig aktiven Hosts in einem Netz, kann es zu sogennaten "Broadcast Stürmen" kommen, die die Netzperformance belasten.
Abhilfe schafft hier unter anderem der Einsatz von (Hardware) Routern. Mit Software Routern, sprich PC's mit mehreren Netzwerkkarten, geht das auch, davon würde ich bei Netzen dieser Grössenordnung dringend abraten.

Frag mich nur was Du eigentlich vorhast. Sollen einfach nur zwei verschiedene Subenetze mit ein paar Clients zusammengeschlossen werden? Soll das ganze über das Internet verbunden werden (Du erwähnst VPN)?. Hast Du eine Lanparty mit mehr als 254 Leuten in Planung?


----------



## Andygee (26. Februar 2004)

Danke für Deine Antwort !

Wir machen ab und zu mal eine Lan und sind im Moment am überlegen was wir als nächstes für einen Switch kaufen 

Und da war jetzt die Frage ob wir unser Geld in einen teuren 100 Mbit Switch stecken oder lieber gleich in Gigabit investieren !

Da das Problem verschiedene Subnetze zu verbinden ( Ich wollte 192.168.0.x für 100 Mbit und 192.168.1.x für Gigabit nehmen ) nun doch so einfach zu lösen ( Im nachhinein eigentlich logisch  ) ist werden wir jetzt doch in Gigabit investieren !

Eine Lan dieser Größen Ordnung ( > 250 Leute ) wäre durchaus interessant aber für uns momentan eher schlecht durchführbar ( Halle zu klein )

Kommst du nicht aus MET ? Dann kennst Du ja die Halle in Eussenhausen !
Ihr habt ja selber schon oft genug dort gezockt !

Nochmals Danke für Deine Antwort


----------



## TheNBP (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Andygee _
> *
> Wir machen ab und zu mal eine Lan und sind im Moment am überlegen was wir als nächstes für einen Switch kaufen
> 
> ...


Die Gigabit Switch Ports sollten auf jeden Fall abwärtskompatibel zu 100Mbit und sogar 10Mbit sein.
Eine gute Kompromisslösung um die teuren Gigabit Ports nicht "nur" mit 100Mbit laufen zu lassen wäre, alle 100Mbit Clients an einen normalen 100Mbit Switch anschliessen, der seinerseits einen Gigabit Uplink hat.
Alle Gigabit Netzwerkkarten kommen an den Gigabit Switch, und die beiden Switches werden über den 1000Mbit Port verbunden.

Eine Trennung in Subnetze ist nicht nötig



> *
> Kommst du nicht aus MET ? Dann kennst Du ja die Halle in Eussenhausen !
> Ihr habt ja selber schon oft genug dort gezockt !
> *



*lol* jaa, zumindest komm ich aus der Ecke, Dein Name kam mir auch bekannt vor.... maaan, wie klein doch das Internet ist


----------

